# So, how does Genjutsu affect Hyuga members?



## Kenpachi TZ (Aug 27, 2013)

What (kind of) genjutsu do you guys believe would work, or not, and why.

EDIT: Damn, forgot this belongs in the Library.


----------



## J★J♥ (Aug 27, 2013)

It was heavily implied that it does not affect Byakugan as Kages where all trusting AO to judge if Danzo is using one on someone. 
IF Byakugan is not immune it will make all of them retarded.


----------



## Laozy (Aug 27, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> It was heavily implied that it does not affect Byakugan as Kages where all trusting AO to judge if Danzo is using one on someone.
> IF Byakugan is not immune it will make all of them retarded.



Nailed it..


----------



## -JT- (Aug 27, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL has it right.
There are also some other benefits that the Byakugan has over genjutsu if you don't believe that:
- it can see chakra build up in opponents, so they will know when a jutsu is being cast.
- they can see their own disrupted chakra flow if somehow they are caught.
- their X-ray vision enables them to see through their eyelids if they so wish, so they can close their eyes and still have full sight, thus protecting them from Sharingan genjutsu.


----------



## crisler (Aug 27, 2013)

sharingan has the ability to analyze all kinds of ninjutsu and also read some chakra flow (color, etc)

byakugan has the ability to read chakra flow more accurately

in terms of recognizing whether someone's caught in genjutsu or not, byakugan would be better

which is why Ao's byakugan did a great job

however...in terms of defending against genjutsu I would say sharingan is much much better.

byakugan would also help, but i don't think it'd that much effective...rather, hyuugas have ability to control chakra better than others so that aspect of their trait would help more than the eye itself


----------



## SSMG (Aug 27, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> It was heavily implied that it does not affect Byakugan as Kages where all trusting AO to judge if Danzo is using one on someone.
> IF Byakugan is not immune it will make all of them retarded.



Thats not showing Ao/ byukagan users are immune to genjutsu..just that they can see the difference in ones chakra to tell if they are in a genjutsu or not.  he can then use this knowlede to break either himself or soneone else of genjutsu.


But genjutsus like tsuki would gg any hyuuga. its instant so they would never be able to tell the yare under its efects until the user is already dead... 

frog song might work on them.since it paralyzes the body thus shutting down their chakra network system. unless they can use the chakra system in their brains to escape...since the pain paths could still think and talk in the frog song.. its possible for an escape.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 27, 2013)

On the topic of dojutus, does anyone know of possible provided abilities of the rinnegan besides the 6 paths techs? I never saw anything that claimed the rinnegan could see chakra, pre-cog, etc.


----------



## Cord (Aug 27, 2013)

Finger Genjutsu perhaps or something like Izanami that doesn't require eye contact. The Byakugan may see the build up of chakra on the user's body, but it has no way of discerning whether that "build up" is meant to be used as a regular ninjutsu or not. So their preventive measures will be the same as how they defend themselves from physical attacks-- something that may not effectively spare them from being subjugated in those forms of Genjutsu.

As for Ocular Genjutsus like what the Sharingan generally casts, they may be less effective due to the nigh 360 degree- field of vision that the Byakugan provides. Technically- even though Byakugan users are not necessarily making an eye contact with the caster, they can still _see_ the opponent and anticipate his movements in a way. The caster on the other hand however, needs eye contact in order for him to subdue his opponent in a Genjutsu. Something that's not spontaneously achieved like in the case of others who don't have dojutsus.


----------



## Stermor (Aug 27, 2013)

actually byakugan allows all the hyuuga to always know they are in a genjutsu.. or when one is used.. but it doesn't always prevent them from getting caught.. 

kakashi's instant sleep jutsu for instance.. they might know a genjutsu is coming but be asleep before they can break it.. 

or the genjutsu can be so powerful they can't break it regardless of knowing they are in one.. like toad song.. 

anyway they do have an advantage of beeing able to fight with closed eyes.. so they do have much better chance of avoiding genjutsu..


----------



## SSMG (Aug 27, 2013)

The finger genjutsu is still occular... in the sense that you have to look at his. finger..


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 27, 2013)

i think they can break out of genjutsu with more ease than others and are harder to catch in genjutsu. 
they have the best chakra control available and are pretty much born sensors. They cant detect anything within any radius they release their chakra into even if its behind them. Neji was 50m as a genin when tired. imagine what hiashi can do.  anything short of frog song, izanami, koto, or tskuyomi  wont work.


----------



## Mane (Aug 27, 2013)

This page springs to mind, as well as Ao's role during the 5 Kage Summit.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 27, 2013)

They have advanced chakra control and can perceive disruptions in chakra in their own bodies and in others. Neji has pretty much shown all of this. That's a good recipe to combat all types of Genjutsu by the book, but we really haven't seen much consistency with anyone save Jinchuriki breaking Genjutsu even when they're aware they've been captured.

Once your caught in a high level Genjutsu technique, unless there's a massive chakra beast living inside your belly who isn't affected to wake you out of it, you will be affected by it for however long.

Very few people, even when they're aware they're in an illusion, have the fortitude and genius to adjust their chakra pool or cause pain to break out of it. The hyugas may have a few, as Neji has shown that he can control his chakra and adjust the levels almost anywhere in his body on remote command.


----------



## J★J♥ (Aug 27, 2013)

SSMG said:


> Thats not showing Ao/ byukagan users are immune to genjutsu..just that they can see the difference in ones chakra to tell if they are in a genjutsu or not.  he can then use this knowlede to break either himself or soneone else of genjutsu.
> 
> 
> But genjutsus like tsuki would gg any hyuuga. its instant so they would never be able to tell the yare under its efects until the user is already dead...
> ...


Yes it does and you are wrong for several reasons.
Fist of all. Danzos genjutsu takes control of someone and even if that person is aware about it he cant really do anything. Kages did not knew about time limit of that Genjustsu so without AO being immune to genjutsu Danzo could just take him under control or either make him accuse someone else being genjutsu caster or just make him ignore his actions.
That would make 5 kages and Mifune retards.


----------



## Senkou (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm sure if they are strong enough, they can pretty much ignore any genjutsu.

Hiashi could probably ignore any genjutsu outside of Itachi and Madara.


----------



## SSMG (Aug 27, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Yes it does and you are wrong for several reasons.
> Fist of all. Danzos genjutsu takes control of someone and even if that person is aware about it he cant really do anything. Kages did not knew about time limit of that Genjustsu so without AO being immune to genjutsu Danzo could just take him under control or either make him accuse someone else being genjutsu caster or just make him ignore his actions.
> That would make 5 kages and Mifune retards.



Danzo not using the genjutsu on Ao doesn't prove that Ao is immune to genjutsu.


----------



## J★J♥ (Aug 27, 2013)

SSMG said:


> Danzo not using the genjutsu on Ao doesn't prove that Ao is immune to genjutsu.


What ? I know that my English is far from perfect, but what ? 
You decided to post something random or you are really that stupid ? read my post again.

Danzo not using Genjutsu has nothing to do with my post. Kages where depending on Ao to judge if Danzou uses genjutsu. If Ao is not immune then it makes Kages decision *illogical because Danzo would be able to take control over him and use genjutsu on others too.*


----------



## SSMG (Aug 27, 2013)

I read your post and responded accordingly... you are saying its illogical for danzo not to genjutsu Ao if he wasn't immune. but that is not proof that Ao is immune.

proof that Ao is immune from genjutsu would be danzo trying to catch Ao is genjutsu and failed.but this didn't happen..


----------



## Van Konzen (Aug 27, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> What ? I know that my English is far from perfect, but what ?
> You decided to post something random or you are really that stupid ? read my post again.
> 
> Danzo not using Genjutsu has nothing to do with my post. Kages where depending on Ao to judge if Danzou uses genjutsu. If Ao is not immune then it makes Kages decision *illogical because Danzo would be able to take control over him and use genjutsu on others too.*



forgive others for they dont know the logic behind it..


----------



## J★J♥ (Aug 27, 2013)

SSMG said:


> I read your post and responded accordingly..*. you are saying its illogical for danzo not to genjutsu* Ao if he wasn't immune. but that is not proof that Ao is immune.
> 
> proof that Ao is immune from genjutsu would be danzo trying to catch Ao is genjutsu and failed.but this didn't happen..



No. I did not say anything like that not even remotely close to that.


----------



## SSMG (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes you did. 



			
				SaCrEdpOoL;482825[LIST=1 said:
			
		

> [/LIST]79]so without AO being immune to genjutsu Danzo could just take him under control


----------



## J★J♥ (Aug 27, 2013)

SSMG said:


> Yes you did.



Out of .I don't even know how else to explain what i was trying to tell you. Maybe its my bad English or maybe your lack of logic.
Read that post again.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 27, 2013)

for izanami, tsukiyomi and frog song it wouldn't work because it literally brings the opponents mind into another dimension. so It doesn't matter how far they can see or how much chakra they can release if they are in a different dimension.


----------



## J★J♥ (Aug 27, 2013)

^ that is illusion of other world. there is no other world.And its not about eyesight it grands user perfect chakra control which is basically immunity to Genjutsu.


----------



## SSMG (Aug 27, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Out of .I don't even know how else to explain what i was trying to tell you. Maybe its my bad English or maybe your lack of logic.
> Read that post again.


That was basically the basis of your entire post... everything else fell back to that assertion...which was incorrect.


----------



## J★J♥ (Aug 27, 2013)

What the... Are you trolling ?


----------

